# Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
bin mit meinem Angelkollegen auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer was einen Guten Bestand an Karpfen hat,mit Tageskartenverkauf und Nachtangelnerlaubniss.Leider lassen die hiesigen Vereine wenn überhaupt nur Tagesangel zu.

Ich bedanke mich |wavey: jetzt schon mal für die vielen Vorschläge#h 


Gut Fang und ein gutes neues Jahr..

Rene´


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

www.haselsee.de


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Gude ,
hast du da schon selbst gefischt???
Darf mann Füttern??

Und darf mann nur WE fischen?kann das der Site nicht entnehmen...

Rene:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Gude,

nee habe dort noch nicht gefischt aber Du kannst ja mal die Nummer auf der Seite anrufen.

Wo kommst Du genau her!? Hätte da vielleicht noch nen privaten Tipp für dich. #h


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hallo,
ich komme aus Kelkheim das liegt zwischen Wiesbaden und Frankfurt.

:g 


rene´


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Guck mal hier http://www.anglerteam.de/hessen/index.htm

Wäre Dir GG zu weit? Für dort gibts günstige Karten, einfache Anfahrt aber kein Nachtangeln erlaubt.


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Das ist nicht zu weit ,gehe viel in Trebur und Erfelden fischen.
Ich glaube ich habe schon an dem See in GG gefischt das der wo die Buntbarsche drinne sind oder???von der Landstrasse nach hintenfahrend ist link vereinsheim mit See rechts Gastanglersee?oder glaube haben so um 10€ bezahlt letztes Jahr.

rene´


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Keine Ahnung welchen See Du genau meinst - an welcher Landstraße!? 
Meine den Hegbachsee an der Autobahn  :g http://www.asvgross-gerau.de/gewaesser.htm


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Ich glaube wir meinen den selben.
Grüne Tageskarte auf der seite die zum Vereinshaus zeigt sind ich glaube 5 schöne Holzstege gebaut.In dem Vereinshaus(Wirtschaft)hängt so ein großer Barsch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Kann nicht sein, für dieses Gewässer gibts keine Tageskarten.

Sah das Vereinsheim so aus? http://www.asvgross-gerau.de/Gemeinschaftshaus.jpg


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

*Nein* das war so eine Wirtschaft ich glaube da hinter befand sich noch ein Campingplatz.Aber ich gehe jetzt mit meinem WauWau raus und gucke ob ich in meinem Angelraum noch die Tageskarte habe. Da steht sicherlich drauf wo ich gefischt habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*



Pikecarp schrieb:


> gucke ob ich in meinem Angelraum noch die Tageskarte habe. Da steht sicherlich drauf wo ich gefischt habe.|kopfkrat


*JA* das würde mich interessieren


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Habe leider keine Karte mehr,aber habe meinen Freund angerufen.
Der hat mir folgendes gesagt:

wenn man aus Trebur rausfahrt richtung Erfelden kommt nach ca.1,5 Km ein aspahltweg  der durch das Feld führt.
Rechte Hand steht ca. 200-300m eine Scheune im feld.
Dann kommt ein Campingplatz linker Hand gefolgt vom Vereinshaus was wohl auch ein Biergarten ist. Auf der Seite befindet sich der See für Mitglieder rechts der für Gastangler.
 Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.Mein Kollege gucht wenn er zu Hause ist nach ob er noch seine Karte hat.
Soweit ich weiß hat an dem See denn ich hier versuche zu erklären...Terra Nova.....eine Sendung gedreht übers Feedern.

Rene´#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*



Pikecarp schrieb:


> Mein Kollege gucht wenn er zu Hause ist nach ob er noch seine Karte hat.


Das wäre sehr nett, denn ich habe absolut keinen Plan wo der See sein soll. 
Bin mal gespannt zu welchem Verein der gehört. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hier kannst Du auch mal schauen http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/anglerforum.php?f=8&sort=lastpost&order=&pp=40&daysprune=-1


----------



## Pikecarp (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hallo,

ist ein Gewässer des ASV 1933 Trebur#h 
auf der Karte steht drauf:

Oberwiesensee und Nordteil
Schwarzbach
Landgraben

alles durchgestrichen auser Nordteil das wir dann wohl befischten.Hoffe du kennst das Gewässer...:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Danke Rene´ das mit dem Oberwiesensee habe ich mir fast gedacht. 
Kann Dir wie gesagt den Hegbachsee nur empfehlen :m


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hi

also erst ma zum Hegbachsee
War dort jetzt insgesammt 3 mal dieses Jahr.
Beim ersten mal nix 
Beim zweiten mal meinen ersten Karpfen (50cm) auf Mais 
Beim dritten mal einen Karpfen (52 cm)auf Frolic und zwei  Brassen (42cm und 48cm) auf Mais.
Wenn du mal hin willst komm ich gerne mit und zeig dir ein paar Stellen die gut sin. Gib nicht all zu viele da.

Zum Oberwiesensee
Mein Kumpel is da im Verein.
Es sind auch welche vom Mosella team in dem Verein.
Gib dort schöne Brassen drinne und Karpfen auch.

An unserem See wo ich Mitglied bin war mal vom Deutschen Karpfenangler Club ein Jugendfischen.
Ich find die hamm ganz gut gefangen

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Pikecarp (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hallo,

wie heißt den See den du Befischt???:vik: 
Darf mann als Gastangeler Nachtangeln???

Viele Grüße 


Rene´#h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Der See heißt Genseweidsee.

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Wie die bestimmungen sin weiß ich noch net richtig weil ich erst übermorgem offizielles Mitglied bin.

gruß


----------



## Pikecarp (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Aber die Möglichkeit dort zu fischen als Gastangler gibts oder???
Wo ist der See???


Rene´:vik:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Wir haben einen See in Klein-Gerau und einen bei Kornsand.
Gastangeln geht aber soweit ich weiß nur am Kornsandsee.
Genseweid kann ich sogar jetzt nur mit einem Mitglied des ein Schlüssel hat angeln gehen.

Also Hegbachsee ist schon besser für Gastangler.
Gastkarten gibt es aber erst wieder ab 1. 5.

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hab auch schon viel vom Grillscher Altarm gehört war aber noch nicht selber da.

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Jetzt schon was gefunden?

gruß


----------



## Pikecarp (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

|kopfkrat Grillscher Altarm hab ich auch schon gehört,aber mehr wegen Wels.Können ja Mal hingehen zum Fischen,ist nur immer viel los.



Bis dann

Rene´:vik:


----------



## Fullscale (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Hallöle

Das gesuchte Gewässer, nennt sich Oberwiesensee und ist von dem ASV Trebur 1933 gepachtet.
Der Oberwiesensee der sich auf der Linken Seite des Weges befindet ist ein Vereinsgewässer, in dem man NUR mit einen Vereinsmitglied fischen darf.
Auf der anderen Seite des Weges liegt der sogenannte Nordteil.
Hier gibt es Tageskarten zu kaufen für 10 Euro.
ABER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seit letztem/diesem Jahr, für Gastangler nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang, es ist kein Nachtangeln mehr für Gastanglern gestattet, ab diesem Jahr werden auch verstärkt in den Abendstunden Kontrollen durchgeführt.
Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Carpii (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

hii wegen dem link da ist das ein see ??? =?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Ein guter See ist der Bleibtreusee in der nähe Köln Bonn http://www.seen.de/seebi/seedetails/Bleibtreusee.html
ok is jetzt was weiter weg ansonsten geh einfach mal auf www.seen.de und such dan danch mal da steht auch direkt ob man da Angeln darf oder nitt


----------



## meenzer83 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

hallo!!!
kann mir jemand sagen ob der bleibtreusee stark verkrautet ist???
und ob mann da als gastangler ne woche und auch nachts angeln darf??
gruß
michael


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. August 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Karpfengewässer in Rhein-Main*

Moin!

Wir wollten am WE mal an den Oberwiesensee gehen (Nordteil), war da schonmal wer in der jüngsten Vergangenheit? Was beißt worauf, welche Montagen sind zu empfehlen, etc. 

Paar Infos im Vorfeld wären toll, da ich nicht mal eben dahin fahren kann und mir Vorort alles ansehen kann.

DANKE!


----------

